# tips on resealing a bow front



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

hi i have an old tank would like to use but i do not trust it to hold water how do i reseal a tank have never done this before 
what type of silicone ? should i tape it ?
also any youtube vids you can find will be great to

edit apparently silicone 1 is the type i need


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I posted some useful links and vids on this thread Scott: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equi.../help-tank-re-seal-38576/?highlight=resealing

How big is the tank? The bigger bow fronts are not as easy, due to the angles the front glass meets the sides. I might be able to help out


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Home hardware sells aquarium safe silicone in white, black and clear. Check out my posts in this thread:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/marine-equipment-classifieds-87/lf-aquarium-silicone-34043/


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorry also you need to tape it if you want a nice clean finish/look.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

thx guys its a 72 gal im going to start scraping it tonight will make sure i have msking tape going around to hold the shape


plan is to tape the sides not to concerned about the bottom mabie its just me being lazy lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

be very careful when trimming the silicone on the front corners if you do not trim it properly you will leave very little silicone between the glass which could be something to worry about. You do not want to get into the silicone between the glass. I wish I had a way to show you the way I found best. As for the silicone I always use the Home Hardware stuff Immus mentioned. Haven't had any problems with it. Make sure to get 2 tubes, you do not want to run out halfway through. And taping it is always best for a clean finish, but you have to remove the tape immediately after you have spread all the bead out. The silicone starts drying pretty quick so you have to be fast and fully prepared.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I used green tape when I did a repair easier to remove then masking! and yes remove fast!!


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

I did a 72 bow and 155 bow, having never done it before. I used a razor blade to cut away any of the silicone that looked suspicious (being careful not to slice into the silicone between where the glass meets). I didn't cut it all off. Taped the corners, and used generous amounts of black silicone to encompass the remaining original silicone, and fill up between my tape lines. I used a wetted finger to smooth it out, and peeled off the tape immediately. I've had no issues.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

mm ok i think i am going to have to remove all of it


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

if your not in a super big hurry, I might be able to come over within the next week or so and have a look and perhaps give you a hand. I would advise against removing the silicone between the glass unless it absolutely needs redone. Im no expert but I have done a few tanks.The bow front was the hardest and I know it'd be more comforting to have someone that has done it before..... around or atleast have a look.


----------

